
What Happens When a Bad-Tempered, Distractible Doofus Runs an Empire? - netinmate
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/what-happens-when-a-bad-tempered-distractible-doofus-runs-an-empire
======
coldtea
When an empire collapses magazines make facile similes with other historical
periods, and play to the sentiments of their readership....

